# is it true that you cant legally own a cat?



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

heya all my mums cat has gone missing and she has been told that you cant legally own a cat is that true?


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

I think it is something to do with the fact that a cat is considered a wild animal... for example if you run over a dog it has to be reported, a cat is road kill..... *I think*


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

northnsouth said:


> I think it is something to do with the fact that a cat is considered a wild animal... for example if you run over a dog it has to be reported, a cat is road kill..... *I think*


that really annoys me!!! my cat was killed by a car near xmas time and no one reported it and we only got told when we rang the vet and they told us, its disgusting i would have to stop regardless of if it was a cat or dog


----------



## Cloudygirl (Jan 9, 2011)

You can legally own a cat under contract law. For example if you had a contract of sale for a cat with a breeder and it turned out that there was some sort of fraud involved then you could enforce your contact.

Cats also come under the Animal Welfare Act 2006 in terms of standards of pet ownership

Animal welfare and advice : Directgov - Home and community


----------



## northnsouth (Nov 17, 2009)

codyann said:


> that really annoys me!!! my cat was killed by a car near xmas time and no one reported it and we only got told when we rang the vet and they told us, its disgusting i would have to stop regardless of if it was a cat or dog


I know it is awful isn't it.(And may be different now). Thankfully when mine got hit he managed to drag him self home, he had to be PTS.... I found a cat that had been hit, my friend and I buried it in the local woods then put posters up and told the vets. The lady who called, as her boy was missing and description sounded right, was so sad but very glad we had dealt with him.


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

northnsouth said:


> I know it is awful isn't it.(And may be different now). Thankfully when mine got hit he managed to drag him self home, he had to be PTS.... I found a cat that had been hit, my friend and I buried it in the local woods then put posters up and told the vets. The lady who called, as her boy was missing and description sounded right, was so sad but very glad we had dealt with him.


aww that was nice that you did that and didnt leave the poor guy, sorry to hear your cat has got hit by a car also  not a nice thaught at all. now my cats are house cats


----------



## codyann (Jan 8, 2011)

Cloudygirl said:


> You can legally own a cat under contract law. For example if you had a contract of sale for a cat with a breeder and it turned out that there was some sort of fraud involved then you could enforce your contact.
> 
> Cats also come under the Animal Welfare Act 2006 in terms of standards of pet ownership
> 
> Animal welfare and advice : Directgov - Home and community


aww ok thanks ill have a look at that


----------



## quequeg1988 (Mar 13, 2011)

i noticed that, if i'd had a dog eat a poisoned rat instead of my oscar there would have been a kick up about it, it sucks


----------



## Guest (Apr 10, 2011)

"I think it is something to do with the fact that a cat is considered a wild animal...

more like VERMIN. 

aka outdoor cats


----------



## Lumboo (Mar 31, 2011)

O/T but two years ago a black cat was knocked down by a car on our road. The lady driving the car was distraught as the cat had just flown on to the road and got hit before she had a chance to stop. The injured cat hid under our car in our driveway and we couldn't get it out. The poor lady had stopped her car but was on her way to the vets to take her sick dog. She wanted to take the cat too but it couldn't be reached. I told the lady to go to the vets and I called the RSPCA. Whilst on the phone to them, a group of teenage boys who were looking after the cat reported that it had died. I asked the RSPCA what I should do now and they told me to double bag the cat and bin it?!! 

The teenage boys and I went to all the neighbours asking if they knew who's cat it was but no one knew.

This was in the summer so we couldn't leave the cat but there was NO WAY I could throw someone's much loved pet in the bin, so I called my husband and he came straight home. He moved the car forward so we had access to the cat, our neighbour looked after our toddler and we buried the cat in our front garden and put some flowering plants on top to stop foxes digging it up.

In the evening one of our neighbours (who knew we had buried the cat)brought round the owners of the cat, who had just moved to London from a rural part of England and they explained the cat had been unfamilar with traffic. They were distraught but very grateful that we had given such a lovely burial. Whilst talking to them, the lady who knocked the cat over came by to check how the cat was and burst into tears when she knew the cat was dead. They hugged each other as the cat owners knew she hadn't done it on purpose and she hadn't been driving fast either.

I am so glad that we didn't follow the RSPCAs instructions and had conducted a proper burial for the cat. Can you imagine explaining to someone crying over their dead pet that you have chucked it in the bin?

Sorry I know it was an O/T story but I remember being disgusted by the RSPCAs suggestion, even though I knew they hadn't the resources to deal with it.


----------

